# SERM 4th Edition - Page 3-24



## deviationz (Aug 9, 2009)

Folks,

In problem 3.20, why is the effect of prestressing not considered in computing the top fiber stresses during the precomposite stage and why is 2Pe used in computing the bottom fiber stresses?

It seems to be like an error because it is not taking into account the tension stress caused by the cable in the top fiber of the precast beam.

Any ideas?


----------



## deviationz (Aug 9, 2009)

Folks,

I figured it out. The prestressing force occurs at e = L/6. This means that the tensile forces at the top fiber are ZERO.


----------

